# 3D vs HALO vs ANGEL ASB MAJESTY SERVING



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I own and use all 3 of the materials you mention but am a finger shooter so may have a different take on things. I use 2D or 3D for end servings and like it. If you're having serving separation problems, it's probably your serving technique and not the thread. Halo and Angel are a bit slippery and might have a tendency to slip before 2/3D. Also, Halo and Angel are a little expensive for my blood to use for end servings unless there's good reason to do so. I have a few Mathews Apex bows that eat servings on the lower cam and use .014 Halo because it seems to last longer. The less expensive option is to re-serve the worn portions before it reaches the string body. I mostly use Halo for center servings and really like it because it's goes on and stays round, sort of like monofilament but is very strong and durable. It also has a somewhat slippery feel that I prefer for finger shooting. I don't know if this matters with a release. I have purchased two generations of Angel string and serving materials, mostly out of curiousity. The current serving material is great stuff. Although I haven't looked recently, it was spendy, a little difficult to find and had limited color options. I'm not sure why someone would want to have both Halo and Angel serving materials of the same diameter other than to experiment. They both have similar qualities, in my opinion. I've read some think the Angel serving is even rounder and slippier than Halo and it may be but not such that it makes any difference to me. Hope this helps.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What AK said....if 3D is slipping then Halo will slip on you also...if not more.

It's your serving technique. You may also want to try using Brownells Liquid Loc


----------



## bigchet (Mar 18, 2008)

thank you for the replys. i am only making strings for my own use and dont want to take away any business from the string builders out there. there are no string builders in my area to my knowledge, i have never seen a string served or built in person, only on video. i built and use all my own jigs and stretcher, i am learning on the run as they say. pics of my tools are in my photos if anyone is interested. i have to try things once, it is very rewarding making your own strings and cables. i am very satisfied with my first string and am anxious to do more. thanks chet


----------



## after elk (Jan 25, 2008)

I prefer Halo or 3D serving. Most bows that I build strings for are Hoyts and Bowtechs which I usually use 3D on because these cams seem to be easier on the servings than some of the single cam bows. I save the halo for bows that may be more prone to chew up buss cables, unless the bows owner has a preference for serving type.

I've tried Magesty once but it would leave black smudges on my fingers making it necessary to take more care not to dirty up the string.


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)

AKRuss said:


> I own and use all 3 of the materials you mention but am a finger shooter so may have a different take on things. I use 2D or 3D for end servings and like it. If you're having serving separation problems, it's probably your serving technique and not the thread. Halo and Angel are a bit slippery and might have a tendency to slip before 2/3D. Also, Halo and Angel are a little expensive for my blood to use for end servings unless there's good reason to do so. I have a few Mathews Apex bows that eat servings on the lower cam and use .014 Halo because it seems to last longer. The less expensive option is to re-serve the worn portions before it reaches the string body. I mostly use Halo for center servings and really like it because it's goes on and stays round, sort of like monofilament but is very strong and durable. It also has a somewhat slippery feel that I prefer for finger shooting. I don't know if this matters with a release. I have purchased two generations of Angel string and serving materials, mostly out of curiousity. The current serving material is great stuff. Although I haven't looked recently, it was spendy, a little difficult to find and had limited color options. I'm not sure why someone would want to have both Halo and Angel serving materials of the same diameter other than to experiment. They both have similar qualities, in my opinion. I've read some think the Angel serving is even rounder and slippier than Halo and it may be but not such that it makes any difference to me. Hope this helps.


angel is by far better dont get me wrong halo is excellent but angel wont slip and stays round and is perfect for center servings and end serving expecially good for draw stops that contact the cable I have tested them boyt extensively my choice is angel but i also use halo and 3 d it just boils down to what area u r using it for


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I had a single cam bow with a warped limb. It took a while to get the limb replaced. I had the cable end served with 3D and it was wearing out and breaking after 50 shots. Served with halo under the same conditions the halo was lasting 450 shots. Served with angel majesty the cable lasted 500 shots and didn't looked touched. As far as I now the limb was fixed and the cable is still on the bow.


----------

